# This has worked for me



## DexterFBO

Hello,

I just want to let everyone know what has worked for me. I've been down just as low as most of you and had a lot of the same symptoms too. The fecal odor that seems to come out of no where.. the leaking gas feeling such as small bubbling gas that you cannot hold in. Wet anus feeling.. still unsure where that was from. All of these symptoms i've had for over two years now.. it is not completely gone but I feel like i am 90%+++ better from where I was once.

I believe most if not all of these problems come from Candida yeast overgrowth. For me it was from overuse of antibiotics. When candida is overgrown your body will have trouble with processes that it should be able to do everyday. I believe candida will cause your body to not be able to ward off parasitic infection as the body should be able to do. So with all these digestive problems coming from candida overgrowth and parasite infection you should be targeting your treatment at these two things.

One of way of reducing your stinkyness is watching what you eat. I went to a naturapath and requested an allergy test to be done. Turns out i was sensitive to many things other then the normal dairy and wheat combo. Eggs, citrus, mushrooms, sugar cane, yeast and of course gluten and dairy. I notice that my stomach problems increase dramaticly when consuming anything with gluten,dairy, sugar and yeast. The sugar will feed the candida so i recommend you stay away. Of course there are drawbacks.. i lost a lot of weight and was super scared of eating anything. This was really dark time iin my life as im sure all of you know what that feels like. Just take it one day at a time and be postiive. If you have problems going number two as i did i recommend brown rice, the real stuff not the instant uncle bens. High in fibre and b vitamens. Increase flax. I ground mine up in a magic bullet in the morning and also take hemp protein powdder and make a shake.. If you are at the stage that you can add greens do it. I remember when my stomach was really bad i could not even digest spinach in a shake. at the beginning have a really plain diet and once your stomach is feeling better start adding.

Now on to supplements.. this really is expensive and ive spent hundreds if not thousands.

What worked for me:

Digestive enzymeses

betamine hydorchloride

take during each meal

l glutamine

aloe water

helps with leaky gut.. i honestly can literally feel my stomach feeling better after taking these in the morning.

vit c,d

magnesium/calcium

fish oil

I have gone thru the whole candida cleanse and will plan on doing it again in the future. It did help my stomach and i have felt being 100% cured after the cleanse but symptoms always came back and was very deflating. You will have to be super strict.

How can i forget.. WATER KEFIR AND PROBIOTICS!!! cant stress this enough.. many of the reasons why i am doing so great is because of water keffir. If you dont know about it research it.. order the kefir grains.. makesure its water kefir if you are allergic to milk(milk kefir).

Sorry for the bad grammer and spelling mistakes. i wrote this up real quick. I really hope this helps and remmeber i was once like you.. i still am just with a positive attitude!! Meditate!! believe you will get better. remove the parasites from your life!


----------



## JMH91

Wow, so much alternative medicine bs in your post I have no idea where to start.

What parasites exactly? Have you any test from a medical doctor which shows 1. parasites or 2. candida ?

No. Didn't think so.

Have you any scientific source which confirms candida as a cause of body odor? Because in several years of reading about this topic I have not found any. Fecal odor comes from sulfur compounds, which candida and other yeast do not release. They release ethanol. Fecal odors come from bacteria, and it is normal to have fecal odors within the contents of the gut. You smelt of sh*t because you were leaking odors and the wet anus feeling is probably leaking mucus.

What "allergy test" from "naturapath". Was it like this test= http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ALCAT

Because if it was or similar, then it is not worth the paper it is written on.

Leaky gut- read all about it the truth not the alt med lies http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leaky_gut_syndrome

Candida overgrowth - basically alternative medicine lies.

The striking thing to me in your post is when you say leaking gas and wet anus feeling. I think you have reduced strength of anal canal and/or some cause of mucus production. You would have been much better seeking a specialist in fecal incontinence like a colorectal surgeon with a special interest in that topic.

It is very likely that your symptom has reduced independently of all your wasted money on nonsense. Probiotics, digestive enzymes, and lord knows what other expensive snake oils you list. You have no evidence any of them were behind a reduction in your symptom. All that you know for certain is that you don't have the money you spent on them anymore, the snake oil salesman does.


----------



## DexterFBO

I have no proof other than my body being much much better than it was before. No wet anus feeling no muscus and I am actually able to go to the bathroom regurlarly. You may be right and i may have a colon problem but... why would this problem just go away when i actually stay away from all those problem foods combined with supplementation. lIf my post helps someone then why not post it? You are entitled to call my post bs but if you stop someone from trying what i've done then you are actually not helping anyone. I dont claim to be a doctor and dont have any scientific tests. This is just what i've been doing for the past 6 months and its helped tremendously. Anyone that was like me and felt like it was hell to go to work every day can read my post and see that there are ways to not feel like that anymore.

Why do i think its Candida?? Like i said im no doctor and no scientist. This is just all my observations thru out the years.

I think its Candida because if you go get an enema or colon hydrotherapy you will be able to actually see what candida looks like when exiting the body(along with the water that was pumped in). It looks like champange and will have a bubbly appearance. That smell you experience and dont know where it is coming from?? In my opinion the Candida is giving off a gas that is different then your bodily digestive gas and is leaky out of you in some way. Looking at my stool, there are usually an abnormal amount of bubbles coming out of the stool when my digestive system is out of whack.. i believe this is Candida die off.

You're right i have no proof, this is just me docuemnting what has worked for me.


----------



## JMH91

The only way your post will help people is help them to waste their money on useless stuff.

So you have some kind of magical candida that gives off different gases than normal candida?

If you want to learn some hard truths about "candida overgrowth", try this reading

http://www.quackwatch.org/search/webglimpse.cgi?alternate=N&ARCHID_1=1&ARCHID_2=2&ARCHID_3=3&ARCHID_4=4&ARCHID_5=5&ARCHID_6=6&ARCHID_7=7&ARCHID_8=8&ARCHID_9=9&ARCHID_10=10&ARCHID_11=11&ARCHID_12=12&ARCHID_13=13&ARCHID_14=14&ARCHID_15=15&ARCHID_16=16&ARCHID_17=17&ARCHID_18=18&ARCHID_19=19&ARCHID_20=20&ARCHID_21=21&ARCHID_22=22&ARCHID_23=23&ARCHID_24=24&ARCHID_25=25&query=candida&rankby=DEFAULT&errors=0&age=&maxfiles=50&maxlines=30&maxchars=10000&limit=on&cache=yes



> It looks like champange and will have a bubbly appearance.


I'm just wondering how many starving African families the sum total of your ignorant spending would feed.


----------



## DexterFBO

i dont get what your problem is.. and i dont know how much you think im spending on these supplements. Its really not that much and was worth it to get where i am now. Others have had results with what i did as well. It is pointless in having a discussion with you. You have your opinions and i have mine and we wont be getting anywhere if we just dont agree to disagree. You dont have to reply to this as i wont be replying to anything you have to say in this thread.


----------



## JMH91

You say we have different opinions, but I say you have opinions, I follow evidence. Science and evidence based medicine is actually the absence of opinions, only derees of likelihood based on the cumulative results of scientific evidence. Candida overgrowth, leaky gut, etc etc etc pretty much everything you mention has either no evidence or very very little evidence.

You could have posted here and said anything, like "I spoke to individuals with red hair each day for exactly 19 minutes, and after 6 months of this my symptoms were all cured" and it would have the same level of proof. And it certainly would have been cheaper for you.

You should be honest with people that=

1. You have no idea what was wrong with you (largely because you don't seem to want to do normal medicine only "alternative" medicine), and therefore your so called cure may not work for them as they might not have the same thing that was wrong with you. Where are the results of your investigations? Proper investigations like endoanal ultrasound, anorectal manometry, defecography ... not "allergy testing" cons sold my snake oil salesmen. If it is not a proper patch test from a dermatologist or immunologist it is worthless lies. Go and read what the scientists say about these type of allergy tests. They give random results in even healthy people that do not correspond to the actual allergies. If you do these tests on the same person twice you get different results each time. You mayaswell decide what allergies you have with a magic 8 ball. Again, it would hav ebeen much cheaper. You need to understand that all this kind of stuff is just to make money from ignorant people. Where is your diagnosis from a medical doctor? Where is their recommended treatments? How can you claim to be helping people by posting this stuff and not supply this info? It is zero help to anyone.

2. You have absolutely no proof that your so called cure was the thing that stopped the symptoms. Indeed a lot of the things you mention like candida overgrowth are not recognized as real conditions by mainstream medicine.


----------



## yellow11

Hi Dexter,

That's really good to hear of your success. Nearly every credible cure story I've read (anyone who says they got cured almost immediately after taking this magic supplement are talking bs) revolves around a very strict diet and probiotics as well as a few other things. Well done on your discipline in sticking to the diet and regularly taking the supplements, wish I could be like that, no willpower that's my problem









You're not the first person to lay the blame on candida, Jordan on the mytummytantrum blog does as well as a few others. Personally I feel for most on here it's a general dysbiosis issue, like it could be an overgrowth of yeast or other things like certain strains of bacteria, whatever it all comes down to the fact that your gut flora is totally out of balance.

If I may ask a few questions -

What in general did your eat on an average day?

How long did it take before you felt things getting better?

Did you get worse reactions initially after you started making the changes the way some people do?

Also when you say you are feeling nearly 90% cured can I ask do you still get much bad reactions re the odour, maybe just once in a while possibly?

It always cheers me up no end to read stories like yours, it gives me hope so thanks for sharing it.

ps JMH, you provide great information on here for people who feel there is something physically wrong with them but I think you'll just have to accept there's some of us on here who are focused on the theory that dysbiosis/candida/sibo = leaky gas.

No matter how much you repeat your contempt for this idea it's not going to change things I'm afraid so maybe just leave us to our delusions, it's mine and other's bad if we're wrong.


----------



## JMH91

yellow11 said:


> you'll just have to accept there's some of us on here who are focused on the theory that dysbiosis/candida/sibo = leaky gas.
> 
> No matter how much you repeat your contempt for this idea it's not going to change things I'm afraid so maybe just leave us to our delusions, it's mine and other's bad if we're wrong.


Don't take my word for it, read what the mainstream scientists and doctors say about "fungal dysbiosis", "leaky gut syndrome" and this kind of "allergy test". It is all about making money from ignorant people. Generally speaking, if you are getting your online health information from someone who is trying to sell you something, whether its bs tests, books, pills, supplements, etc etc you need to be very wary.

The trouble is, the real scientists often ignore what the snake oil salesmen are saying and doing, because to them their lies are so blatant and obvious they honestly don't believe anyone would be sucked in by them.

So sites like Quackwatch, which specifically focus on what the alternative and complimentary people are doing are very valuable to the public.

http://www.quackwatch.org/search/webglimpse.cgi?alternate=N&ARCHID_1=1&ARCHID_2=2&ARCHID_3=3&ARCHID_4=4&ARCHID_5=5&ARCHID_6=6&ARCHID_7=7&ARCHID_8=8&ARCHID_9=9&ARCHID_10=10&ARCHID_11=11&ARCHID_12=12&ARCHID_13=13&ARCHID_14=14&ARCHID_15=15&ARCHID_16=16&ARCHID_17=17&ARCHID_18=18&ARCHID_19=19&ARCHID_20=20&ARCHID_21=21&ARCHID_22=22&ARCHID_23=23&ARCHID_24=24&ARCHID_25=25&query=candida&rankby=DEFAULT&errors=0&age=&maxfiles=50&maxlines=30&maxchars=10000&limit=on&cache=yes

But no, in an age when we know more about disease and how the human body works, many people are still preferring their electronic shamans.

I do believe that if people are going to spread nonsense like this and try to encourage others to follow it, there should be some reason and logic applied at some point.


----------



## JMH91

Again, generally speaking, you need to understand that the placebo effect can work miracles and your mind has huge influence over your body

Did you know that the same amount of drug in a smaller sized pill is proven to work less well than a larger pill?

You need to get proper investigations done, and the treatment should be based on what is actually wrong, otherwise you are just throwing your money away


----------



## DexterFBO

Hi Yellow,

I really wish i kept track of everything i've done and what has worked and hasnt. I will try to remember the best that i can.

Mornings:

Hemp Protein Protein SHake with just water and 2 tablespoons of flax- i believe this gives me the fibre to get rid of the waste. Even if i am still having symptoms, having an empty *bowel* greatly reduces the smell. When my stomach was really bad I couldnt digest kale/spinach shakes, the gas was horrible and i couldnt hold it in which was great. :| . Now i am able to digest it pretty easily i feel and of course being able to go poo 2-3 times a day helps.

Lunch:

Plain salad, romaine, green, red lettuce. Cucumbers, baked chicken breast or fish. Plain olive oil, applecidar vinegar and salt pepper for the salad.. after eating this so long i pretty much hate it. haha

Dinner:

Brown rice with some sort of protein and veggies. Spoonful of coconut oil with your meal or thru out the day gives you some extra fat and is good for the bad bacteria

I never eat fast food or candy or sugar. Having a plain diet sucks, and you will most likely give in and have a cheat day. It will be super hard but you can do it. I am not saying i never cheated but i paid the price.

I believe it took about a year to get where i am now. Once I stopped eating gluten and dairy i believe my stomach started healing itself. You can try to supplements ive used but if money is an issue then just eat a clean diet. One thing i believe helped the most was water kefir. Its cheap, about 20 bucks on amazon, and its reusable.. just keep brewing it everyweek.

I am in no way cured, I have a semi clean diet now.. Ive incorporated brown rice with my lunch to gain a bit of weight. I play soccer and hit the gym. Trying meditation but hard to focus and hard to shut off my brain. I do agree with JM and that alot of this is mental. Get past that and you will start to see changes. I do cheat sometimes and my symptoms come back harshly. but never as bad as it was over a year ago.

Depends on how good my diet is. I will still smell if my bowels are full with a bad diet.I am consistently able to go 2-4 times a day and this greatly reduces the smell.To be 100% would be a dream.. for me everytime i feel like it hit that mark i will cheat and start trying to eat whatever i want again and the results are always bad. Willpower is hard for me too, one day i will try going super clean and do it long term..and hopefully fix my stomach that much more.. right now i am just enjoying life and summer.

I hope this helps and let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## hadenuff29

JMH,1 hate to be rude man, but candida/ fungus is a very real issue. I can't say for certainty that all of us sufferers have it but I have strong suspicions that the majority of us do. Don't believe everything you read from the mainstream medical world they arent educated about this in medical school it doesn't fit the pharmaceutical model. I recently did some Nystatin and followed up with 10 or so Fecal Transplants and came out with an almighty fungal skin infection from my back. Covered 2/3's of my back. Started minor then got more intense as the time went on. You could tell it was coming from deep within my skin. This is the exact area I have always had excessive heat and always sweated there much more than usual. I had a theory that the heat in my back was from my lungs. I was very wrong. I had a massive fungal infection laying deep under the second layer of skin. Diet and other supps hadn't been enough to remove it. Even two months on now it's still visible, but ist' 50% better. I spoke with someone who said it's now dead and will just take time for the body to release. Anyhow at every stage of healing I have seen yeast. First juice fast, I had white stuff pushing out the skin of my face and out my ears. Later on was passing massive amounts of white slime in toilet. And a fist sized white looking jellyfish with roots. Not forgetting the bucketloads of the candida/mucus that i passed in colonics. Live blood analysis showed my blood have a fungus like fuzziness around the cells and practitioner told me it was systemic candida. Believe what you want, But it's pretty easy to see what I'm dealing with. No doubt there might be parasites and bacteria too, but this is primary a chronic systemic fungal infection. I'm just about to ramp up with a stronger prescription anti-fungal and more FMT to be sure I have knocked it all out. Bowel movements are looking much browner, smoother and more digested since FMT. Smells appear to be under control. More to come.


----------



## JMH91

We are not talking ordinary doctors here that you and I may meet, we are talking about the researchers and the world experts in their topics. If you believe you know more then them then that is your problem quite frankly.

sounds like allergic reaction tbh. Which would fit with stating a new medication or even to something in the fecal transplant. Possibly you did not get the Nystatin from a medical doctor, or brought it online or something (in which case who knows what was really in the pills).

FYI anyone who tells you that you have "systemic candida" when you happen not to be in intensive care is misusing the term (99% chance this was some alternative medicine "practitioner" I assume). They mean some alleged overgrowth in of candida in the gut, which is a medically unrecognized condition. They want to sell you bs treatments for as long as they can fool you into parting with your money. Genuine systemic candidiasis is blood poisioning caused by candida. It is v rare and life-threatening, just like other types of septicemia.

Candida is growing harmlessly in about 90% of people. In you mouth, in your gut, on your skin, vagina etc etc. It is not a disease, neither can it be eradicated. It is normal organism to live inside us. 90% of the cells in and on our bodies are bacteria, fungi and virus, and only 10% are our own cells. In people with no immune system candida might get into the blood and probably kill them, or some other opportunistic infection will, but otherwise there is absolutely no such thing as "candida overgrowth". Get over it and stop wasting your money on snake oils and con men.

FYI, "live blood analysis" is also alternative medicine bs...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_blood_analysis

So you don't have any proof that either rash or mucus was "candida".

If all of you who say you have candida, why don't you get a genuine, scientifically proven test (i.e. not a magic 8 ball which is basically what you have used) which shows candida? Like PAS stain on mucosal biopsy. Or KOH, incredibly sensitive for candida.


----------



## westr

hadenuff29 said:


> JMH,1 hate to be rude man, but candida/ fungus is a very real issue. I can't say for certainty that all of us sufferers have it but I have strong suspicions that the majority of us do. Don't believe everything you read from the mainstream medical world they arent educated about this in medical school it doesn't fit the pharmaceutical model. I recently did some Nystatin and followed up with 10 or so Fecal Transplants and came out with an almighty fungal skin infection from my back. Covered 2/3's of my back. Started minor then got more intense as the time went on. You could tell it was coming from deep within my skin. This is the exact area I have always had excessive heat and always sweated there much more than usual. I had a theory that the heat in my back was from my lungs. I was very wrong. I had a massive fungal infection laying deep under the second layer of skin. Diet and other supps hadn't been enough to remove it. Even two months on now it's still visible, but ist' 50% better. I spoke with someone who said it's now dead and will just take time for the body to release. Anyhow at every stage of healing I have seen yeast. First juice fast, I had white stuff pushing out the skin of my face and out my ears. Later on was passing massive amounts of white slime in toilet. And a fist sized white looking jellyfish with roots. Not forgetting the bucketloads of the candida/mucus that i passed in colonics. Live blood analysis showed my blood have a fungus like fuzziness around the cells and practitioner told me it was systemic candida. Believe what you want, But it's pretty easy to see what I'm dealing with. No doubt there might be parasites and bacteria too, but this is primary a chronic systemic fungal infection. I'm just about to ramp up with a stronger prescription anti-fungal and more FMT to be sure I have knocked it all out. Bowel movements are looking much browner, smoother and more digested since FMT. Smells appear to be under control. More to come.


 very interesting, I had the excessive sweating thing just below my belly button. I also had a white fuzzy skin breakout just on my throat just before all this happened. Fungal fighting foods help me a lot too, and I've been processed sugar free for a few weeks and I'm stink free at the moment. Undoubtedly there is a fungal infection at some point in the chain for us.

If I were to stop the probiotic and start eating sugar, within half a day I would get anal burning, squeaky stomach bubbles, I will feel uncomfortable and my thoughts will turn dark.


----------



## westr

JMH91 said:


> We are not talking ordinary doctors here that you and I may meet, we are talking about the researchers and the world experts in their topics. If you believe you know more then them then that is your problem quite frankly.
> 
> sounds like allergic reaction tbh. Which would fit with stating a new medication or even to something in the fecal transplant. Possibly you did not get the Nystatin from a medical doctor, or brought it online or something (in which case who knows what was really in the pills).
> 
> FYI anyone who tells you that you have "systemic candida" when you happen not to be in intensive care is misusing the term (99% chance this was some alternative medicine "practitioner" I assume). They mean some alleged overgrowth in of candida in the gut, which is a medically unrecognized condition. They want to sell you bs treatments for as long as they can fool you into parting with your money. Genuine systemic candidiasis is blood poisioning caused by candida. It is v rare and life-threatening, just like other types of septicemia.
> 
> Candida is growing harmlessly in about 90% of people. In you mouth, in your gut, on your skin, vagina etc etc. It is not a disease, neither can it be eradicated. It is normal organism to live inside us. 90% of the cells in and on our bodies are bacteria, fungi and virus, and only 10% are our own cells. In people with no immune system candida might get into the blood and probably kill them, or some other opportunistic infection will, but otherwise there is absolutely no such thing as "candida overgrowth". Get over it and stop wasting your money on snake oils and con men.
> 
> FYI, "live blood analysis" is also alternative medicine bs...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_blood_analysis
> 
> So you don't have any proof that either rash or mucus was "candida".
> 
> If all of you who say you have candida, why don't you get a genuine, scientifically proven test (i.e. not a magic 8 ball which is basically what you have used) which shows candida? Like PAS stain on mucosal biopsy. Or KOH, incredibly sensitive for candida.


when I first had this I smelt like a sewer, I didn't try to explain everything I just took all of the possibilities, ate within several diet requirements, tried everything that could possibly help me, things I read on here, on internet doctor and herbal remedy sites, got myself better then gradually added normal food and reduced supplements and over 2.5 years I hammered out a lifestyle that can leave me stink free. All this time I've been in and out of doctors to see if they could find anything. If I tried to answer everything myself using current medical text, I imagine that not only would I not be able to find exactly what would help me, but even if I did I may not recognise or understand it due to me not being a doctor, and even then try telling a doctor what's wrong with you, they won't listen.

My recommendation is to listen to me and this guy telling you we suspect this topic is involved in our condition, We both have our smell under control whereas you don't. Our experiences are just as valuable to you as your own observations of your own body. And if you think your problem is entirely different, then look elsewhere and don't try and discount it. Acv and probiotic could be considered hocus pocus yet I can assure you they play a profound role in my daily functioning.


----------



## JMH91

If you are so positive you "have candida" why not get a real medical test for candida and not pay so much money to be told lies from quacks?

Oh yeah, because real doctors would ethically be allowed to test for a fictional condition like candida overgrowth.



> My recommendation is to listen to me and this guy telling you we suspect this topic is involved in our condition


Why listen to people who ignore* such strong evidence that what they believe is completely false? The same reason I ignore Christians or Muslims when they tell me to believe their bs instead of science.

* Maybe not ignore, but are too lazy to do their homework, and therefore never exposed to this strong evidence, and instead are content to be spoonfed lies from quacks and waste their money on bs.


----------



## hadenuff29

JMH1... How many answers have you got from medical doctors? How much money have you spent? Must be quackery then too eh.


----------



## JMH91

There is socialized medicine in my country... so probably I paid less than you since it is free for me to see a doctor...

This is what "answers" my various consultations have told me over the years=

1. Small intestinal bacterial overgrowth (hydrogen lactulose breath test)

2. No inflammatory bowel disease (no inflammation on mucosal biopsy)

3. No parasites (no elevated IgE on blood test, no ova / larvae in stool)

4. Weakened resting tone of anal canal (anorectal manometry)

5. Sphincter slightly short side of normal (endoanal ultrasound)

6. Anismus (defecography)

7. No nutritional deficiencies, vitamin, iron etc etc (blood test)

8. No obvious prolapse/intussusception, hemorrhoids, fissures, rectoceles, etc etc (proctosigmoidoscopy, examination under anesthesia, various others)

9. No celiac (no gliaden antibodies on blood test, biopsy normal)

10. probably I could go on, but hopefully you get the picture.

I think my symptoms fit nerve damage (left pudendal nerve given the distribution on the skin of the partial/transient numbness, pins and needles, muslce twitching etc, or the spinal nerves which supply pudendal nerve) which presented as incomplete evacuation and anismus with weakened resting tone of anal canal. I would need the test pudendal nerve terminal motor latency to show this. Maybe there is more mucus from bacterial overgrowth. Maybe it is not related and the mucus is a normal level produced and just was leaking out because of weakened anal canal, or more produced because of incomplete evacuation.

The treatments=

1. PTQ implant- reduced mucus leak. Now there is no leaking 95% of the time. And when there is leaking, it is v reduced. Not even convinced this is the cause as usually the mucus is odorless. It may be body odor, which fits with complaints starting towards end of day and nothing usually during the morning. It is longest time from my morning shower. Usually if there is leaking it is because I have misbehaved on my diet.

2. Vague low FODMAP diet - stops too much gas... may help with bacterial overgrowth. Not sure what results on breath test I would get if I repeated.

3. Psyllium - reduces mucus, more bulky stool, less D or C

4. Transanal irrigation with tap water home kit - gives complete evacuation for the day

5. Squatting defecation posture - less effort during defecation, more complete evacuation

6. TENS with anal electrode. Keeps anal sphincters as strong and bulky as possible.

There was a time that I was desperate that I was throwing money at this problem, garments (shreddies, D flat, others), activated charcoal, bismuth subgallate, other "internal deodorants"... then over the years began to study more about the science behind these things, and realized that all this stuff had v little evidence. When someone above accused me of only being knowledgeable about "physical" problems, this is not true. I studied also about bacterial overgrowth and candida infections (genuine ones I mean).

The only "supplement" [more of a medication really since it is stool softener /bulk forming laxative] I buy now is psyllium. This has evidence base in real science, so I wouldn't really think anyone could call that quackery. Here, knock yourself out http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?term=psyllium

Since generally speaking my symptoms are greatly improved, I would say score one for evidence-based medicine. Even through study of real medicine (well ... psychiatry anyway ;p not really medicine depends on your views), I found out how hearing complaints about odor can be totally in your head, especially in someone with my history. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olfactory_reference_syndrome


----------



## westr

its been 2 weeks since i stopped drinking and stopped eating processed sugar and my skin is very itchy now, apparently thats one of the symptoms of candida die off.


----------



## JMH91

You actually have zero evidence that you have candida. It's not like there are no very sensitive tests available without having to resort to guesswork and magic 8 ball tests sold by con men.

If you give people sugar pills and tell them it is a medication, and that side effects might include itchiness, guess how many people actually report itchiness?

"I have this rash, so therefore I have candida"

"I have bubbles of gas inside my stool, so therefore I have candida"

"I have mucus on colonic irrigation so therefore I have candida"

Honestly you people should listen to yourselves some time. You need a reality check

As I said before, about 90% of people "have candida", because its a normal part of our bacteria and fungal populations we have living on and inside us. If you are going to claim you have a candida infection, at least use the correct term: Candid*iasis*

Best advice would be to forget all that you have read about "candida" from alternative medicine websites, because they are to make money from ignorant people. WHy do you think they made the symptoms of the so called systemic candidiasis so $$$$$$ing vague? It is so they could persuade as many people as possible that they have this made up condition. So people who are a bit tired, or depressed, or who have IBS or whatever, will read their lies and want to put all their life's problems down to a medical problem. Its human nature.


----------



## tummyrumbles

If you're waiting for a scientific study to point the way to an IBS cure you'll have a long wait. I can't find any scientific studies for most things that have made a difference to my gas output. Leaky Gas is worse if constipated, but I can't find any studies that show how constipation actually works. Family doctors recommend lots of fibre for constipation but this can cause spasms which further aggravates constipation if you have IBS.

Leaky Gut (intestinal permeability) is a genuine medical condition. Celiac disease is a form of Leaky Gut. There are suggestions that wheat has a varying level of intolerance, ranging from Celiac Disease which is fully testable to non-allergic food intolerance but IgA, IgG testing is on the fringes and if you can only get this testing from a naturopath that's not a good sign. You're better off just going on an exclusion diet.

Westr, a very itchy skin can be a sign of Leaky Gut. I have eczema as well, and this bothers me. It could be a sign that I'm eating foods that cause permeability. Wheat and nightshades (potatoes and tomatoes) are common culprits.

There's no doubt that wheat is a problem food and it makes sense to experiment and exclude it from your diet to see if symptoms improve, even if the science isn't there yet. The thing is, what do you eat if you don't eat wheat? I've found that alternative breads made from tapioca, potato, coconut or nut flours are either very high in starch or fibre and actually make gas symptoms worse. I tend to fill up on jaffles because the gas production is a lot lower, but worry about the possible leaky gut aspect of continually eating wheat. If you are very disciplined, you could try to just eat meat, fish, egg with well-cooked vegetables - nothing else. This is the key to gas minimisation for Leaky Gassers - a low flatulogenic diet that isn't constipating.

Rice is a nasty, insidious grain if you have IBS. The web is full of sites that claim that rice doesn't cause gas. (Where are the studies?) A lot of medical sites say this also, but there's no proof or clues to how this works. Why would rice out of all the grains not cause flatulence? Because it has limited nutritional value and bacteria feed on it before you do? So there is gas but it happens hours later and you attribute it to something else? I can't eat rice because it binds in the colon and I have to add an extra hour to evacuation time. Rice is a well-known anti-diarrheal but again there's no actual studies on this that I can find. How exactly does rice bind?

Dexter has given up a lot of foods that cause gas. This will cure symptoms, so it doesn't matter whether the underlying cause is candida or SIBO. The gas in the stool is more likely to be plain old gassy stool though. And the fecal gas is from retained gassy stool that wasn't evacuated.


----------



## JMH91

There is a lot of research into IBS actually. I think there is increasing evidence that "simple" IBS is related to mild SIBO, but ofc anxiety and stress plays a role. The important point is, that IBS does not necessarily equal odor complaints. The surgeon told me, that I probably don't have any IBS just nerve damage. I disagree, I think I have mild IBS which is well-controlled by low FODMAP diet.

Tummyrumbles, when you say made up word "leaky gas", I think I am correct in thinking you mean something like =

"Increased volume and odor of flatus caused by SIBO and food intolerances which interfere with MMC in small intestine and slow colonic transit and cause incomplete evacuation"

Of course if you ask someone else here who is using this made up term, we get a different definition...

When you are saying things like "itchy skin can be a sign of leaky gut", you are showing your ignorance of the real science behind that topic, which although has a core of real science, is surrounded by alternative medicine lies. I would be highly suspicious of anyone claiming that skin diseases are caused by "leaky gut"

Rice I thought is OK for low FODMAP diet? It is covered in starch or something, which you are supposed to rinse off before cooking?

Agree that "Candida diets", although obviously bs, may be beneficial for different reasons, but this has nothing to do with candida. Compared to all the junk food most people eat, a candida diet is a step up and is probably more healthy.


----------



## tummyrumbles

"Leaky Gut" is the same as intestinal permeability, which is a recognised medical condition.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10980980

"Intestinal permeability, leaky gut, and intestinal disorders."

Itchy skin can be a sign of leaky gut. As to being highly suspicious of anyone claiming that skin disorders are caused by leaky gut&#8230;

You need to read up more.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15208605

" &#8230;atopic dermatitis was about 3 times more frequent in patients with celiac disease.."

http://www.niams.nih.gov/Health_Info/Atopic_Dermatitis/default.asp

" &#8230;Atopic dermatitis is also associated with malfunction of the body's immune system .. This can be viewed as a form of autoimmunity, where a body reacts against its own tissues."

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10782525

Antigliadin IgE--indicator of wheat allergy in atopic dermatitis.

".. We found that wheat-allergic AD (atopic dermatitis) patients have IgE antibodies against Gliadin&#8230;"

"&#8230; This suggests that gliadin peptides are important allergens, and ingestion of wheat causes symptoms of AD (atopic dermatitis"

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0091674912002631

"Does "autoreactivity" play a role in atopic dermatitis?"

"&#8230; We suggest that autoreactivity might be playing a causative role in AD based on the magnitude and specificity of the associations found; plausible mechanisms through IgE autoantibodies, IgG autoantibodies, and TH1 autoreactivity"

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0738081X13002988

Atopic dermatitis as a systemic disease

".. It has been hypothesized that epidermal barrier impairment is the primary pathologic condition responsible for the atopic march. In recent decades, a growing body of evidence has accumulated that AD (atopic dermatitis) can be accompanied by a variety of systemic diseases, such as autoimmune disorders, ophthalmologic involvement, eosinophilic gastroenteritis, inflammatory bowel disease.."

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/1346-8138.12464/full

Autoimmunity in atopic dermatitis: Biomarker or simply epiphenomenon?

"..The aims of this review are to investigate the prevalence of skin autoreactivity defined as an in vitro or in vivo evidence of immune response.."


----------



## JMH91

I haven't time to review these links now. Suspect you are making leaps of logic again with no evidence just like with MMC theory. Leaky gut has a core of genuine science, but it has been blown out of all proportion by alternative medicine quacks. Generally speaking, the genuine science related to leaky gut concerns inflammatory bowel disorders. You would know if you had these, Chron's ... ulcerative colitis etc because they are severe. So people without inflammatory bowel disease are not going to have itchiness caused by intestinal hyperpermeability simply because they don't have any hyperpermeability.

Do you know how long the list of causes of itch are? Leaky gut is such an out there diagnosis as a cause of itchiness, especially 1. in someone without any inflammatory bowel disease and 2. when there is this story of recently taking medication which could give an allergic reaction (not sure if the medication was purchased online and could have contained anything). And that's ignoring the possibility that many people here are suffering with olfactory reference syndrome, and are likely to be more susceptible than "average" people at experiencing psychogenic/somatoform symptoms following interventions like dietary changes or medications.

The significance of wheat and gluten is vastly exaggerated by less than honest sources, all in the name of profits for companies that make gluten free foods.

My advice is to get a blood test from a real doctor for celiac, and if it is negative, then not to worry about gluten, which is the reality for the vast majority of people


----------



## Intothewild

Some major ownage going on in this thread, nice work JMH91


----------



## tummyrumbles

"Intestinal Permeability and Irritable Bowel Syndrome"

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1365-2982.2007.00925.x/full

"Does Irritable Bowel Syndrome and Dysmotility Have an Autoimmune Origin?"

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3271243/

"The Immune System in Irritable Bowel Syndrome"

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3228974/

"Abnormal Intestinal Permeability in Subgroups of Diarrhea-Predominant Irritable Bowel Syndromes"

http://www.nature.com/ajg/journal/v101/n6/abs/ajg2006241a.html

"Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Methods, Mechanisms, and Pathophysiology. The confluence of increased permeability, inflammation, and pain in irritable bowel syndrome"

http://ajpgi.physiology.org/content/303/7/G775

"Non-Celiac Wheat Sensitivity as an Allergic Condition: Personal Experience and Narrative Review"

http://www.nature.com/ajg/journal/v108/n12/full/ajg2013353a.html

"A new approach to the isolation and characterization of wheat flour allergens."

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21623965

"IgE antibodies to ω-5 gliadin associate with immediate symptoms on oral wheat challenge in Japanese children"

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1398-9995.2008.01753.x/full

"Wheat Allergy"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheat_allergy

Urticaria, atopy, eczema[edit]

Contact sensitivity,[22] atopic dermatitis,[23] eczema, and urticaria appear to be related phenomena the cause of which is generally believed to be the hydrophobic prolamin components of certain Triticeae, Aveneae cultivars, in wheat one of these proteins is ω-gliadin (Gli-B1 gene product).

Gluten and wheat intolerance today: are modern wheat strains involved?
http://informahealthcare.com/doi/abs/10.3109/09637486.2014.886185

"A new approach to the isolation and characterization of wheat flour allergens"

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1365-2222.2011.03766.x/abstract?deniedAccessCustomisedMessage=&userIsAuth

"Immunoglobulin-E-binding epitopes of wheat allergens in patients with food allergy to wheat and in mice experimentally sensitized to wheat proteins"

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1365-2222.2011.03808.x/abstract?deniedAccessCustomisedMessage=&userIsAuthenticated=false

"Editorial: Non-Celiac Wheat Sensitivity: Separating the Wheat from the Chat!"

http://www.nature.com/ajg/journal/v107/n12/abs/ajg2012344a.html

If people followed your advice, they could get worse. A gluten test doesn't test for wheat sensitivity. The FODMAP theory bans wheat because of its fructans. 27 possible allergens in wheat have been found. There aren't any tests for wheat sensitivity that I know of as it's a fairly new science. A lot of people here experiment with food, as the OP has done, and found something that worked for them. They don't care about the science. I found that complete evacuation and food exclusion helped me significantly. You can call leaky gas olfactory reference syndrome if you like, but a rose by any other name ...


----------



## JMH91

I prefer to stick to accepted mainstream science, where results of patch test or blood test dictate which foods need to be avoided.

Can't look into your links atm because internet is cutting in and out. I will try later. Would comment that the pasted text from wikipedia is about contact sensitivity- which refers to a skin reaction when the substance touches the skin. This is not the same as digestive conditions. I find it suspicious if you are saying it is new science and there are no tests. This is red flag for pseudoscience,, and even if it is genuine protoscience it is not advisable to make health decisions on it until it has filtered into the mainstream scientific community and accepted as genuine (or as the case may be, non genuine). "Non celiac gluten sensitivity" also sounds even rarer than celiac itself.

And I find it funny that you quote "a rose by any other name" when it is you who are using the made up term =)

OP doesn't know what was wrong with them, and neither does anyone since there were no proper medical tests reported, only magic 8 ball cons. The condition could well have resolved on its own, we don't know.


----------



## JMH91

Intothewild said:


> Some major ownage going on in this thread, nice work JMH91


Not trying to be objectionable, just trying to save people from wasting their money on all this bs like I used to. Let's face it, with all this going on in their life they are not likely to be raking in the cash, and they need to be careful not to run their finances into the ground. I've done this too, and let me tell you there is no-one there to help you when you have no money. I guess you have to go through that experience yourself and read and study (loads of medical textbooks can be dl illegally or viewed in google books, and many scientific papers freely available online) to realize in retrospect that it was all a waste of money. It is not going to be convincing from some random person on an internet forum when the lies are so convincing from the quacks.

Just can't let this stuff pass without a "disclaimer note" for potential future readers that candida overgrowth, live blood analysis, leaky gut syndrome, etc etc are all not accepted by mainstream science, and are firmly alternative medicine money making scams. I need to learn to ignore this stuff, because it is a waste of my time for one, and on the other hand there are just way too many ignorant people on the internet for any one person to correct =)

something else I strongly object to is people starving themselves on these diets. Again I used to do this too. Losing weight and had no energy. To do this to yourself is just another victory to the people who were all laughing at me and treating me like a piece of ######. Now, I am eating more than ever before, although basically it is still low FODMAP, and working out to build muscle and I feel much more confident about my body. I really believe that people are also less likely to pick on you if you are bigger and carry yourself differently.


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting

JMH91 said:


> Not trying to be objectionable, just trying to save people from wasting their money on all this bs like I used to. Let's face it, with all this going on in their life they are not likely to be raking in the cash, and they need to be careful not to run their finances into the ground. I've done this too, and let me tell you there is no-one there to help you when you have no money. I guess you have to go through that experience yourself and read and study (loads of medical textbooks can be dl illegally or viewed in google books, and many scientific papers freely available online) to realize in retrospect that it was all a waste of money. It is not going to be convincing from some random person on an internet forum when the lies are so convincing from the quacks.
> 
> Just can't let this stuff pass without a "disclaimer note" for potential future readers that candida overgrowth, live blood analysis, leaky gut syndrome, etc etc are all not accepted by mainstream science, and are firmly alternative medicine money making scams. I need to learn to ignore this stuff, because it is a waste of my time for one, and on the other hand there are just way too many ignorant people on the internet for any one person to correct =)
> 
> something else I strongly object to is people starving themselves on these diets. Again I used to do this too. Losing weight and had no energy. To do this to yourself is just another victory to the people who were all laughing at me and treating me like a piece of ######. Now, I am eating more than ever before, although basically it is still low FODMAP, and working out to build muscle and I feel much more confident about my body.* I really believe that people are also less likely to pick on you if you are bigger and carry yourself differently.*


I can vouch for this. I remember sitting near the back of a math class at my Community College (in 2010) and having the group sitting behind me say out loud "he smells so gassy" one day. The girl who sat two seats behind me (no one sat directly behind me) also got into the habit of turning the chair between us sideways just in case I thought about sitting in that seat (I didn't). This was during the absolute worst period of my life where I was suicidal on a daily basis. I had nothing going for me: fat, depressed, nervous wreck, etc. It probably didn't help that I wore super tight shorts (that weren't tight when I graduated HS in 2009), 3-4 shirts a week (all others got too tight), and talked to no one. In late 2011, early 2012, I was a chunky 271lbs with a big gut, severe facial acne, bad vision (didn't wear glasses or eye contacts), and severe depression plus mood disorder. One of my coworkers mentioned to me the day after I played basketball with my boss/mentor/father-figure that he'd heard I was fat like he was. This set me off because if my mentor had told him that, I really was. I had deluded myself into thinking I was just 'big boned'. Started my journey towards weightloss on Feb 2, 2012 and dropped down to 219lbs and looked like I weighed ~200lbs to most people (them endomorph genetics weighing me down). All by cutting out dairy/wheat and doing daily cardio sessions. Joined a gym July 2, 2013 and got into lifting, bulked to 250lbs (lol, wut?) and started cutting in April this year. Literally, when I first joined the gym, I was soft (skinnyfat body type) and lacked any sort of confidence. Nobody talked to me for first two weeks except this super cute girl (who's lesbian) who I developed a massive crush on. She got me out of my shell, I developed a LOT of confidence due to her, and started chatting with everyone at the gym. I've made 4 out-of-gym friends who are very close to me (formerly 5, but one was basically a bully), have asked them if they notice any odor on me and they said no...have pushed me to go out with them (baby steps, still have Social Anxiety) for drinks and to hit on girls, and have given me life, girl, and fitness advice.

Here's what I looked like yesterday...currently weigh 235lbs as of this morning...



















I also want to point out that as my depressive mood lifts (and it does on a daily basis get better), I am getting more and more certain that if I smell, it's nowhere near as bad as I think it is (girls come up to me and talk with me, I get invited to bar crawls despite not drinking - lol wut?, and have no trouble making male friends). If I don't smell, which may very well be a possibility, then I suffer from ORS like some of you (possibly) and that could be the case. I have an arachnoid (sp?) cyst near my pituitary gland and have no idea if that could be causing the olfactory hallucinations? Funny enough, my odor (if real) started in early 2008 and I developed deathly migraines in August 2008 (literally thought my brain would explode and was about to faint during shower before stumbling out and calling for help [after putting on clothes], had to be rushed to ER and even after treatment, had headaches 24/7 for a week straight and had to miss whole week of class). Since then, have not had headaches, but I've always wondered...


----------



## tummyrumbles

The non-aware type of leaky gas is the type I don't understand. Headaches can be a symptom of constipation. When you went to the ER, what was the treatment? Anything to do with the colon?

If people with the non-aware type of gas, where people constantly make comments but you can't feel or smell anything yourself, have normal flatulence at home why does it suddenly change to flatulence that leaks out without you knowing? Do you experience normal flatulence - usually a few hours after eating and you consciously let it out? I've only experienced the non-aware type of gas once, after a heavy drinking session. I'm guessing the alcohol sedated me to such an extent it relaxed everything, including the sphincters. But when people are at work they're not drinking. Is it possible some of you take medications, and these could be sedating? I'm just trying to understand how flatulence can be normal in your homes, when you feel it and consciously fluff, but once you're with other people you no longer feel any gas in your system?

Do family members make comments or ask if you fluffed when you don't feel the pressure of gas? Or it is something that only happens at work or socialising?


----------



## JMH91

Wow great uplifting story. And the results you see in the mirror are literally a mirror of how much better you feel about yourself. It's really inspirational to hear how you have turned your life around. I hope things keep going the way they are and better for u.

KUDOS!

Re arachnoid cyst, I'm no neurologist /brain surgeon (lol) but from my reading it seems that diseases affecting the temporal lobe cause olfactory hallucinations. This would make you smell a bad smell that is not actually there.

Alternatively, maybe if another part of the brain is affected, then it might cause you to believe that people are making odor comments about you, and you would not be able to smell anything wrong because perception of smell in the brain is not what is damaged.

Technically either of the types of organic brain disease I mention above excludes a diagnosis of ORS, but I know what you mean.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olfactory_reference_syndrome#Differential_diagnosis


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting

tummyrumbles said:


> The non-aware type of leaky gas is the type I don't understand. Headaches can be a symptom of constipation. When you went to the ER, what was the treatment? Anything to do with the colon?
> 
> If people with the non-aware type of gas, where people constantly make comments but you can't feel or smell anything yourself, have normal flatulence at home why does it suddenly change to flatulence that leaks out without you knowing? Do you experience normal flatulence - usually a few hours after eating and you consciously let it out? I've only experienced the non-aware type of gas once, after a heavy drinking session. I'm guessing the alcohol sedated me to such an extent it relaxed everything, including the sphincters. But when people are at work they're not drinking. Is it possible some of you take medications, and these could be sedating? I'm just trying to understand how flatulence can be normal in your homes, when you feel it and consciously fluff, but once you're with other people you no longer feel any gas in your system?
> 
> Do family members make comments or ask if you fluffed when you don't feel the pressure of gas? Or it is something that only happens at work or socialising?


No, my headaches were definitely due to my arachnoid cyst. 100% guaranteed. The doctor is world-renowned and highly respected in the entire U.S. apparently, has an amazing personality and listened to all my issues and was the only doctor willing to hear me out. Even had me get an appointment with a great family doctor (yeah, I know, not useful in our case) who was booked for like 6 months and I saw her like 3 weeks later.

I never experience flatulence, honestly, except when I go overboard on dairy (think DQ Blizzard - LARGE) and it usually occurs a few hours later. Otherwise, no, definitely don't have flatulence. That may also be because I take in ~200oz of water daily and have 2-4 bowel movements (solid, not messy) daily, including one 20 minutes after taking my pre-workout.

I've never had coworkers make any remarks to my odors, but have seen them cover their mouths/noses. Then again, my mom says she has gotten very observant the past few years of people's behavior around their coworkers (she's a nurse) and almost every covers their mouth/nose at some point. Whenever I look at my coworker and they cover their face, it's always the mouth and never the nose (except my main boss). However, my main boss does it all the time, even having it covered by the time I open the door and walk into the office. It makes sense: people typically touch their face every 3 or so minutes IIRC.


----------



## tummyrumbles

Thanks for explaining that. I asked someone else here as well, who had the non-aware type of LG and they said they didn't experience much gas either. I do, quite a lot of it, and I'm always aware of it. Do you think it's odd that you don't usually have flatulence, unless you drink dairy? Considering just about everyone here does. You mentioned in your earlier post that a girl made a comment about gassiness. Was that just a one-off comment? When I had bad LG people generally didn't say things directly to me, but did things like open windows or leave the office for a really long time. When there were comments they were fairly snide, but they were fairly mean people. People would find it difficult to tell someone face to face that they smelled. I couldn't do it. Most people have gas about 14 to 20 times per day on average. So if you don't produce the average amount of gas at least that could provide a clue. It could be that non-aware leaky gassers have a disorder of the sphincters that allows gas through without them knowing, so it never builds up. This could be a neurological defect rather than an actual physical fault. There should be some sort of flatus-collection device that people could wear, somewhat like a balloon. This would end the ORS debate. If it gradually fills with gas during the day then you'd know it was gas.


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting

tummyrumbles said:


> Thanks for explaining that. I asked someone else here as well, who had the non-aware type of LG and they said they didn't experience much gas either. I do, quite a lot of it, and I'm always aware of it. Do you think it's odd that you don't usually have flatulence, unless you drink dairy? Considering just about everyone here does. You mentioned in your earlier post that a girl made a comment about gassiness. Was that just a one-off comment? When I had bad LG people generally didn't say things directly to me, but did things like open windows or leave the office for a really long time. When there were comments they were fairly snide, but they were fairly mean people. People would find it difficult to tell someone face to face that they smelled. I couldn't do it. Most people have gas about 14 to 20 times per day on average. So if you don't produce the average amount of gas at least that could provide a clue. It could be that non-aware leaky gassers have a disorder of the sphincters that allows gas through without them knowing, so it never builds up. This could be a neurological defect rather than an actual physical fault. There should be some sort of flatus-collection device that people could wear, somewhat like a balloon. This would end the ORS debate. If it gradually fills with gas during the day then you'd know it was gas.


That's the thing. I used to have massive gas that I held in during classes. However, I don't do dairy except the occasional DQ Blizzard or Steak & Shake milkshake, a piece of cheese occasionally, and (recently) tablespoon or two of cottage cheese with lunch or dinner. I try to avoid bread whenever possible, except with Nutella or PB&J sandwiches (rare). I drink insane water throughout the day (exacerbated with my Ephederine+Caffeine stack), have solid bowel movements often, and never 'struggle' or 'push' out stools, but rather have them naturally squeeze out. Plus, it could have been an auditory hallucination. I used to suffer from constipation (it was horrific in 2009 when I probably had a 50% successful BM rate), but it's literally 99.999% success rate now. Water, people, water...got rid of my constipation. An average day has me drinking about 9 Dasani water bottles, probably 5-6 8oz glasses of water, and water mixed with my pre-workout before gym and water mixed with protein powder throughout day (2-3x).

EDIT: I should mention I was bullied from mid-way through my Junior year all the way until last day of Senior year due to my smell. Funny thing is, looking back, nobody had issues with my body odor except for those clowns. I remember one day I came into class smelling like diarrhea (seriously, just vile) and those dumbasses took off and ran with it. Went home after that class, showered, and continued back to class. Had no stains, no BM, nothing...so maybe it was a weird occurence? Who knows if it was a one-time occurence that they used to make 1.5 years of my life hell?


----------



## tummyrumbles

Well that's interesting. what's your diet like, what do you eat?


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting

tummyrumbles said:


> Well that's interesting. what's your diet like, what do you eat?


Mostly fish/red meat/brown rice/pasta (aware it has gluten, hence why I call my restriction wheat, not gluten), whey protein (some dairy which I didn't consider in previous posts), almond milk, granola type bars, fruits (esp. watermelon), oats, potatoes, etc. Pretty much EVERYTHING is fair game except much dairy and wheat. Some slight exceptions are made for both (such as DQ Blizzards and Nutella on 100% grain wheat or w/e). Eat cake sometimes at work, buy candy at gas station, etc.


----------



## tummyrumbles

It could be that you don't strictly have IBS but maybe a wheat and lactose intolerance. I definitely have IBS because I share the same symptoms that most IBS people here have: chronic gas, intolerance to too much fibre, starch and FODMAPs.

Your diet might be lower in grain and dairy but is high in starch and fibre and I doubt any of us here could tolerate the foods you eat. Because you've severely limited your intake of the really troublesome foods like wheat and dairy you don't have the sensation of having to hold gas in anymore. But even normal people would get at least some gas from the diet you eat. This makes me suspect that possibly you do have gas but it's limited to small amounts. Rice is very constipating as well. I've read here on the forum that some people, maybe most people, release gas subconsciously. The other thing is the 2-4 bowel movements a day might be a bit over the normal range. Going a few times a day is normal with a high fibre diet but again, if you had IBS a high fibre diet is the last thing you need.

Why not try a really bland diet and see whether people's reactions change?

I wouldn't ever ask someone. If someone asked me I'd be horrified and just say no, especially if it was a co-worker. Even if I really hated someone I still couldn't say yes you smell. I think diet has a lot to do with this condition, as well as retraining the bowel to go completely once a day, usually after breakfast. None of us need a high fibre diet.


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting

tummyrumbles said:


> It could be that you don't strictly have IBS but maybe a wheat and lactose intolerance. I definitely have IBS because I share the same symptoms that most IBS people here have: chronic gas, intolerance to too much fibre, starch and FODMAPs.
> 
> Your diet might be lower in grain and dairy but is high in starch and fibre and I doubt any of us here could tolerate the foods you eat. Because you've severely limited your intake of the really troublesome foods like wheat and dairy you don't have the sensation of having to hold gas in anymore. But even normal people would get at least some gas from the diet you eat. This makes me suspect that possibly you do have gas but it's limited to small amounts. Rice is very constipating as well. I've read here on the forum that some people, maybe most people, release gas subconsciously. The other thing is the 2-4 bowel movements a day might be a bit over the normal range. Going a few times a day is normal with a high fibre diet but again, if you had IBS a high fibre diet is the last thing you need.
> 
> Why not try a really bland diet and see whether people's reactions change?
> 
> I wouldn't ever ask someone. If someone asked me I'd be horrified and just say no, especially if it was a co-worker. Even if I really hated someone I still couldn't say yes you smell. I think diet has a lot to do with this condition, as well as retraining the bowel to go completely once a day, usually after breakfast. None of us need a high fibre diet.


I've asked my closest Muslim friend and his mother, who swore on Allah (the word Wolahi) that they never noticed an odor.

My closest gym buddy, who wants only the best for me and has had his now wife (as of last Saturday) get girls ready for me if I so want (I don't, I plan to ask my crush to go on a date), offered to take me drinking and teach me 'game' (his history with women is insane), dropped everything to help fix my car, and gone out of his way to reinforce how good of a friend he is.

My mentor/boss has told me he's never smelled me, but has smelled an odor that came from him (well water).

My mother/brother/grandmother never noticed anything on me.

My other best friend has flat out told me it's in my head.

I think it's in my head...


----------



## tummyrumbles

Well I guess whatever makes you happy. I wouldn't like to be constantly wondering that's all. If you're sure you don't have LG I guess you've successfully cured yourself of it.


----------

